# Looking for DTG printers with print size 15x19 and up



## Knewvoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey,

I have a clothing line called KnewVoyce and I am looking for someone who could print my designs using the DTG method on light and dark garments. The print size I am looking for is around 15x19 and up. If anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Ilya


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Look for someone that has one of the following printers online and contact them directly: the Kornit 931, Kornit Breeze, Brother GT-782 and all the Epson 48X0 based dtg printers (i.e. Belquette FlexiJet, All American NeoFlex, DTG Digital Viper, Azon, MelcoJet G2, M&R iDot,...). They will all give you the printable area you area that will meet your needs.

Mark


----------



## RedRider83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Mark,
I noticed you mentioned both the Melco G2 and the iDot. I'm looking at both of these printers as well. Any insight on the differences between these two machines? Looks like the G2 is in my budget, not sure about the iDot. Any information would help, thx.

Rick


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rick,

Both use the Epson 48X0 print engine and both companies recommend the use a closed ink system (read about this, this is the way to go in my opinion and most manufacturers are going this way for a reason). So the primary differences are the following:
1. The firmware used to drive the platen in and out.
2. The RIP software.
3. The platen system.
4. Training / tech support.

I am not familiar with the newer version of the iDot to make a comment on the firmware. The previous version was kinda buggy. 

I like the clamp system that the MelcoJet G2 has on the standard platen size. Not a big fan of using the waterbased adhesive that M&R recommends. Because both of them use an Epson printer, you can't really just lay the shirt on the platen like Brother's GT printers can do. (Gap between the bottom of the print head and the top of the garment is smaller on the Epson-based dtg printers and requires everything to be pretty flat and level.

I am bias on the RIP since I have a similar RIP that sells to the DIY people that Melco has. I know that there has been improvements from the RIP manufacturer that M&R uses, but not sure which ones they have incorporated into their product. I know that Geoff Baxter (head of M&R DTG side) likes to tell people that you need a RIP with pre-settings to make it easier. I agree in the beginning, but I also don't want to limit the power of what I could do once I get more familiar with the printer.

Last, but certainly not least... training and tech support should be something you look at closely with all the dtg printers. Last I heard, M&R wanted you to do training in their facility for 1-2 days. Not sure if that is still the case. I think Melco offers 1-day training at your place. I believe both include the training in their price. I have never been through both training sessions, so I could not tell you the difference between them. However, I prefer training on my computer / equipment to make sure everything that everything is setup and working properly.

In the end, both are comparable products... just got to go with your preferences based on your business.

Mark


----------



## RedRider83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the quick response Mark. I'm new to this forum, this is great!

I'll do some research on the RIP software as you suggested. What do you mean by water base adhesive? Is that something you use to "glue" the shirt to the platen? Not sure I like the sound of that, if that's what you're talking about.

Your suggestion about training here at my home sounds good as well, but I'm not opposed to traveling either. Both printers sound relatively easy to set up.

Any ideas on how much either one costs brand new with software and warranties? I'll be using my own computer system, likely my mac.

Thank again for your help.

-Rick


----------



## RedRider83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Mark, I posted a reply to you yesterday, but don't see it here. At any rate, thanks for the great information. From the sound of it, an Epson head is an Epson head... software seems to be what makes or breaks the machine, all things equal. I'm a Mac user, any thoughts on mac vs pc regarding the software for these machines? (FYI, I run Windows on my Mac using Parallels) So even "windows only" software will run on my system.

-Rick


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rick,

As far as I know, all dtg printers use a printing software designed for only Windows operating system. So you will need to install the software on the PC side of the hard drive. I would recommend you looking at both RIP software programs and see which one(s) you like.

Mark


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

15 x 19 might be pricey


----------

